
New foreign student enrollment at U.S. colleges doubled since Great Recession - hocaoglv
http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2017/11/20/new-us-foreign-student-enrollment-doubled-since-great-recession/
======
dv_dt
It may have been up from the Great Recession, but for 2017 they are headed
down for the first time in 12 years. What a difference a year makes in the
attractiveness of the US for foreign students.

[http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-international-
stude...](http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-international-
students-20171113-htmlstory.html)

